# Meet Weee Little Coby



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Little Coby is an AMA rescue, and was set to come to my house a couple weeks ago.

Well this was around the time I was sitting Ringo, Skitter, and Matilda, so off he went 
to a foster home in San Diego. It was meant to be, as he will be coming home tomorrow.
I can't wait to meet the little guy. He is 10-years-old, and cute as a bug.

He does have cancer in his nose, it is into the bone, so we may just have to keep him
comfy for now. Not sure, but will know more when we see the vet on Tuesday. I've had
all his records sent to him. We did do a biopsy, and it is cancerous. So we'll see what's next to do.

My SIL met him, in San Diego, and said he is a love bug. She said he is a VERY happy little guy.

*Meet little Coby

[attachment=53015:Coby.jpg]
*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb.........he is an absolute little doll~~I pray that something can be done!!! Please keep us informed!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Bless his wee little heart, Deb. :wub: What a precious soul. I hope he is going to be ok. Bless your heart too :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

He looks so like a little cuddle bug. Hope and pray he can be helped. 
It just makes you cry thinking about it. You are doing such a good job being mom to so many in need.
All my prayers go to you and all the little ones in need.
Lucy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ May 23 2009, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780252


> He looks so like a little cuddle bug. Hope and pray he can be helped.
> It just makes you cry thinking about it. You are doing such a good job being mom to so many in need.
> All my prayers go to you and all the little ones in need.
> Lucy[/B]



Lucy is so right. :wub: :wub: Thank you Deb. You are a doggie's Florence Nightingale. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Deb, Coby :wub: is just too precious - I hope the vets can find a way to give him a few good years!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a sweetie pie. Now how many do you have at your house?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll! He is just too cute, Deb. He's already warmed my heart.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh isn't he just as cute as a button! I will pray that the vet can do something to help him. Bless his little heart.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ May 23 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780280


> Oh Deb, Coby :wub: is just too precious - I hope the vets can find a way to give him a few good years![/B]


So do I, Dorothy. I just got off the phone with the San Diego vet, and it's not looking too good. We will need to consult a specialist.

QUOTE (Deborah @ May 23 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780283


> What a sweetie pie. Now how many do you have at your house?[/B]



Not that many. As of tomorrow, I will have Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Raul, Gulliver, and Coby. (My four, and three fosters).
None are youngsters, so that makes life easier. I must say Oliver was the equivalent of 20-dogs ~ LOL


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

I love the photo of Coby, I'm so glad that he is safe Debbie, thank you so much again!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little doll Coby is. :wub: I hope that something can be done for him. Please keep us updated and let us know if there is anything we can do for him. This little one has just stolen my heart. :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute little guy!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mee @ May 23 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780311


> I love the photo of Coby, I'm so glad that he is safe Debbie, thank you so much again!![/B]



I can't wait to meet him Stephanie. My SIL just fell head over heals for him. As Edie said, this was meant to be.
He'll be home, tomorrow. He'll be safe, happy, and spoiled. We'll do everything we can for him.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 23 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780320


> QUOTE (mee @ May 23 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780311





> I love the photo of Coby, I'm so glad that he is safe Debbie, thank you so much again!![/B]



I can't wait to meet him Stephanie. My SIL just fell head over heals for him. As Edie said, this was meant to be.
He'll be home, tomorrow. He'll be safe, happy, and spoiled. We'll do everything we can for him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please keep us updated on how he is. I will be in Anaheim this tuesday afternoon, what time is the vet appointment?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

He is just prescious. He looks like a puppy! I pray something can be done for him.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Welcome home, little guy. You have the best Mommy ever!
xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mee @ May 23 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780333


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 23 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780320





> QUOTE (mee @ May 23 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780311





> I love the photo of Coby, I'm so glad that he is safe Debbie, thank you so much again!![/B]



I can't wait to meet him Stephanie. My SIL just fell head over heals for him. As Edie said, this was meant to be.
He'll be home, tomorrow. He'll be safe, happy, and spoiled. We'll do everything we can for him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please keep us updated on how he is. I will be in Anaheim this tuesday afternoon, what time is the vet appointment?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have an appointment for Coby, and Gulliver at 9AM, on Tuesday. So I will be here in the afternoon. Are you going to visit little Coby? :wub: 

That would be nice. Let me know.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh what a sweet face! Is it a malignant squamos nasal tumor? There is a vet in Pennsylvania who has been having really great results with Mushroom extracts in treating this type of cancer. I can get you her name and number is you want.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ May 23 2009, 11:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780351


> Gosh what a sweet face! Is it a malignant squamos nasal tumor? There is a vet in Pennsylvania who has been having really great results with Mushroom extracts in treating this type of cancer. I can get you her name and number is you want.[/B]



You know Crystal, I'm not exactly sure of the term the vet used. I will be picking up his records at my vet's office, and will know more then.

But yep, I definately want the name and number of this vet of yours. I have a feeling I'll be doing much research on this, and to talk to
someone having good results in this area, would be great!! Thanks Crystal. You're a doll. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, this sounds like a sad story in the making. It's hard to see that precious little face and know he's got cancer. :bysmilie: I hope he's not in too much pain. 


What a cutie pie he is!!!! - I have to say when I first saw the picture, I thought.....oh no! why would someone pierce his tongue!!! :w00t: ......... :blush: :blush: :brownbag:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Deb, tiny little Coby is so precious. Bless his little heart.

Thanks for being there to help him. We all rest easy knowing you are there to help so many deserving little souls.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 23 2009, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780348


> QUOTE (mee @ May 23 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780333





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 23 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780320





> QUOTE (mee @ May 23 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780311





> I love the photo of Coby, I'm so glad that he is safe Debbie, thank you so much again!![/B]



I can't wait to meet him Stephanie. My SIL just fell head over heals for him. As Edie said, this was meant to be.
He'll be home, tomorrow. He'll be safe, happy, and spoiled. We'll do everything we can for him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please keep us updated on how he is. I will be in Anaheim this tuesday afternoon, what time is the vet appointment?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have an appointment for Coby, and Gulliver at 9AM, on Tuesday. So I will be here in the afternoon. Are you going to visit little Coby? :wub: 

That would be nice. Let me know.
[/B][/QUOTE]

yes, I would love to drop by   I'll give you a call on tuesday at around 2pm


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey, Deb ..... IS HE THERE YET!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 24 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780514


> Hey, Deb ..... IS HE THERE YET!!!! [/B]



LOL ~ Not yet. They had a late start, but should be here within the hour.

I'll get pics of me and the Coby Man, before they leave. :chili: 

I've already put Henry and LBB in their room, and the girls upstairs. As usual, I don't want alot of commotion 
when he arrives. Gulliver is the only one running around free, at the moment.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEE!!! He's here, and he's a little pistol. He's 6-pounds of love.

Getting along great with the other kids, and they him. He immediately decided to "mark" 
his territory, so on went the belly band. That doesn't bother him a bit. He's now running
around my bed, waiting for a snuggle ~ :wub: 

I have pics, but will post them later. I'm too tired to deal with it right now. 

Gosh, he's cute. He's a little bug. What a darlin'.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww Deb he is just too sweet!! :wub: I hope there is a way that they can get to the cancer and have it removed. In the mean time he will be in my prayers and thoughts. Let me know if you need anything for him or the other fluffs. I am so happy that he is with you and in your care. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Pictures, please.
xoxoxo


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Deb, call me and update me on this little bugger...I pray his snout issues will be resolved...He is certainly lucky to have landed in your most capable arms. x0x0x N :wub:


----------



## rdb911 (Apr 17, 2009)

SOO CUTE!


----------

